# Symptoms when late



## Kaela (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I came off Cerazette in May 2010 and my cycles have been anywhere from 29 to 44 days till this month, with the majority of them being 37 days or less.  We've been trying to conceive for over a year now with no success and I know I have pco and have had tests which show my progesterone levels are low and I've not been ovulating.  I also suffer from ME which causes me fatigue and a lot of pain.

Apart from not conceiving, my problem is that everytime I'm later than 37 days it seems to take a toll on my body and I get nauseous with sensitivity to smell and even thought of some foods, abdominal aches, hormonal (which I don't get before other periods), hot flushes and often feel faint/dizzy.  I was just wondering does anybody else go through the same? And does anybody know what could be causing these symptoms?  
I know I've not been pregnant since I have a lack of ovulation and had BFNs each time (though usually didn't take the test till nearly day 44).  I find it upsetting as I stupidly get my hopes up that this time I might be pregnant because of the symptoms and I know my partner get his hopes up too, which is sometimes worse as I feel I'm letting him down each time.    

And now I'm going through it all again, though this time I'm up to 50 day cycle, the latest I've ever been, and still no sign of a period.  Been really fatigued this time and had a complete lack of apetite mostly due to feeling bleh.  Been nauseous again too, mostly midday, with sensitvity to smell - the smell of cigarette ash sent me wretching over the toilet bowl. Also been quite wet down there, sorry if TMI and had niggles and aching in my abdomen area.
Thing is, I don't want to take another pregnancy test because I'm worried I'll just get upset again as I won't be pregnant. And I can't see how I could be since I've had blood tests each week since the 30th May and all showed less than 1 progesterone so I'm assuming I've not ovulated, am I right in thinking this?  Plus my partner and I haven't done the deed as much this cycle mostly coz it was soo warm due to the short spell of good weather and then because he's been tired from starting a new job.

 its all so frustrating and I wish I knew what was causing it all. I haven't read anywhere that pco causes these kinds of symptoms (except the irregular periods); its like my body reacts badly to longer cycles but I don't know why.  Does anyone have any advice or similar experiences they could share??


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Kaela 
have you had your ovulation checked by your gp? Two blood tests will be able to determine if you are ovulating, your gp may have some ideas of what you could try to maximise your chances of getting pregnant.
But your very long cycles should be looked at, just to rule out anything.
Best wishes
Sheila - please keep us posted


----------



## Kaela (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply - I've had blood tests for ovulation in the past before the doctor referred me on to the fertility clinic, each showed I wasn't ovulating; however she did say that the test results didn't mean I wasn't ovulating at all, just either not when expected or not on a regular basis i.e. every cycle.  Although I thought the progesterone blood tests I've been getting since 6th June would also indicate if I'm ovulating or not, is this not right?

Still feeling ill and still late, on day 53 now.  Now my boobs are hurting like hell and I've had a quite a bit of clear & stretchy CM since Wednesday, which I've not had before (and sorry if TMI).
Although I know it might sound silly I'm really hesitant about taking a pregnancy test as my body has played cruel jokes on me in the past so I'm worried its just doing it again. Plus as I said all my tests since the 6th June has showed less than 1 progesterone, which I've read means I haven't ovulated. 
But I was wondering how much it matters which day of your cycle your tested matters?? For example if I ovulated on day 23 but got tested on day 20 and day 27, would it show up on either progesterone test? Also so far I've had all my blood tests done in the morning, would this matter at all??

I'm seeing the nurse on Wednesday for another blood test so I think I'll ask her advice too.


----------

